

Chinese and Russians Claim 9 of Top 10 Spots in International Programming Comp - skorks
http://www.ascribe.org/cgi-bin/behold.pl?ascribeid=20100205.104715&time=11%2023%20PST&year=2010&public=1

======
marklittlewood
WTF?!?!

Hmmm interesting. The real story here seems to be that Taiwan is now part of
China (or is it Russia)?

"Shanghai Jiaotong University took first place followed by Moscow State
University. Third place went to National Taiwan University, and Taras
Shevchenko Kiev National University finished fourth. The only non-Chinese or
non-Russian team in the top ten was the University of Warsaw in eighth place."

Or could it be that Americans know or care nothing about anything that doesn't
occur outside their own country?

